# Best chaser ever.



## RaceCar (Dec 4, 2010)

Is...

Red Bull. Hands down. I mean it just instantly kills the alcohol taste no matter what your drinking. Whiskey, vodka, rum, jäger, tequila...I'm havin some with some bicardi limon right now bout to go out and it just tastes crisp. Anyone else agree/have any other reccommendations I should know about?


----------



## MFB (Dec 4, 2010)

Real men don't use chasers.

Ever.


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 4, 2010)

MFB said:


> Real men don't use chasers.
> 
> Ever.



^this.

/thread


----------



## leandroab (Dec 4, 2010)

Wtf is a chaser.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 4, 2010)

Try drinking an alcohol that you LIKE the taste of.


----------



## fretninjadave (Dec 4, 2010)

whiskey with a tequilla chaser.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 4, 2010)

MFB said:


> Real men don't use chasers.
> 
> Ever.


This. Discussion. Is. Over.


Actually, some real men use chasers.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaser_(gay_slang)


----------



## leandroab (Dec 4, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> Actually, some real men use chasers.
> Chaser (gay slang) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yep. Chasers are for pussies. And apparently wiki agrees too.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 4, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Yep. Chasers are for pussies. And apparently wiki agrees too.



I dunno dude. 

If you're drinking, say, Jameson yum I'd probably slap you for chasing. 

But you're drinking like Popov... 

I'd understand!


----------



## IDLE (Dec 5, 2010)

Steve McQueen


----------



## JamesM (Dec 5, 2010)

IDLE said:


> Steve McQueen


----------



## Joeywilson (Dec 5, 2010)

You chase with more alchohol!


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 5, 2010)

Best chaser is another shot.


----------



## Gamba (Dec 5, 2010)

^this


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 5, 2010)

i dont usually use chasers with whiskey, which is my drink of choice, but when im with my girlfriend and her friends and they are drinking bicardi limon rum, or cheap vodka,or any clear nasty alcohol, i like to have a chaser (red bull) to help it go down a little smoother and settle in my stomach better. guess that makes me a pussy against all you MANLY, MANLY MEN!


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 5, 2010)

Do a shot of this and trust me you'll never go without a chaser.


----------



## Variant (Dec 6, 2010)

I generally chase my scotch with another dram of scotch. Red Bull and anything is for guys in white visors.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2010)

Red bull is petrol to begin with, and is a fucking horrific chaser and mixer.

I'm not "anti chaser", as there are some that leave a very interesting/nice flavour when you do (Jack Daniels with a sip (_just_ a sip) of Vanilla Coke or Ginger Beer, for example), but Red bull is just awful as anything other than a cleaning product.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 6, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> Do a shot of this and trust me you'll never go without a chaser.


Uh... unless you mean by chasing it with more of this, I fail to see your point.


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm going to go ahead and agree with OP. Good liquor doesn't need to be chased, but if it's trash or super flavored, then go ahead and give me something to chew or sip on.

Limes are great.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 18, 2010)

I find anything 100 proof or over you kinda need one


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 18, 2010)

If you're drinking Bacardi Limon to begin with, you're a lady, and you can't be expected to abstain from chasing.

That said, red bull + alcohol is a stupid idea.

Buy some whiskey, drink it straight, feel better about yourself.


----------



## Origin (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't mix energy drinks with liquor. I don't see how this doesn't register with people.

Chase is kinda ehn unless it's something I can't stand the taste of, like Captain Morgan. But in general I would avoid it anyway.  Beer.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 18, 2010)

Origin said:


> Don't mix energy drinks with liquor. I don't see how this doesn't register with people.
> 
> Chase is kinda ehn unless it's something I can't stand the taste of, like Captain Morgan. But in general I would avoid it anyway. Beer.




^ this man speaks tr00f.

I don't get the whole idea of hard liquor, frankly because I hate the taste of it. I'd rather drink something that tastes good to me (like beer) and get drunk off of that instead.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 18, 2010)

And end up sicker because you have way more substance filtering through your system?

Quality whiskey and the like is where its at. It's an acquired taste much like beer


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 18, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> And end up sicker because you have way more substance filtering through your system?
> 
> Quality whiskey and the like is where its at. It's an acquired taste much like beer



Mixed drinks and hard liquor are what makes me hungover and feel like shit. If I drink just good beer, then I'm fine.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 18, 2010)

Well it depends on the quantity consumed, but either way, mixed drinks will always be the worst of the bunch. Way too much sugar. 

Drinking guiness and the like is the best of all if you're trying to avoid a hangover


----------

